
Now These Two Guys Are Being Called the Real Inventors of Bitcoin - MarlonPro
http://www.fastcompany.com/welcome.html?destination=http://www.fastcompany.com/3054429/now-these-two-guys-are-being-called-the-inventors-of-bitcoin
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846)

